# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Aναγνώριση  φύλου Καρδερινοκάναρου

## Abatton

Καλημέρα στην παρέα , Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα μπορούσατε με βάση την εμπειρία  σας να μου πείτε στέλνοντας σας κάποιες φωτογραφίες να μου πείτε εάν το  Καρδερινοκάναρο που μου έδωσε ένας φίλος είναι αρσενικό η θηλυκό το  πουλί είναι 6 μηνών 
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων!

----------


## jk21

Τις περιμενουμε να μας τις ανεβασεις εδω Μιλτο και σιγουρα καποια μελη μας εχουν την εμπειρια να σε βοηθησουν 

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*

----------


## kostas karderines

ανεβασε μιλτο φωτο αλλα 6 μηνων θα επρεπε τωρα πια να λεει!!!το εχεις ακουσει καθολου???

----------


## Abatton



----------


## Abatton

Δυο μέρες το έχω λέει κάτι, αν είναι θηλυκό δηλαδή δεν κάνει ούτε τσίου ;  :winky:

----------


## kostas karderines

τσιου κανει αλλα μονο τσιου!στην ηλικια που ειναι και ο χρωματισμος που εχει δεν μπορει να σου πει κανεις με σιγουρια τι ειναι!εαν ειναι αρσενικο θα το καταλαβεις αμεσως σε λιγες μερες!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αν δεν το ακουσες να κελαιδα εκει που το πηρες, πηγαινε δωστο πισω. μουλο μεγαλο αγοραζεις μονο αν τον ακουσεις να τα λεει, αλλιως δεν εχει νοημα. παντως ειναι πολυ ομορφο.

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω την εμπειρια να σου πω για το φυλο του πουλιου 


αν σου χαριστηκε , οτι και να ναι να το αγαπησεις και να το κρατησεις 

αν σου πουληθηκε , αν βγει θηλυκο ,να ζητησεις να δωσεις λιγοτερα χρηματα (αν εδωσες πολλα ) αλλα να το κρατησεις.Ειναι πανεμορφο .Αν θες και αρσενικο παιρνεις καποιο αλλο

----------


## dimitris_patra

δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος αλλά το βλέπω για θηλυκό. Όπως πολύ σωστά έγραψε ο Κώστας  σε λίγες μέρες θα το καταλάβεις από το κελάηδισμα. 
Στους ενήλικους μούλους μπορούμε να καθορίσουμε το φύλλο αλλά όχι με απόλυτη βεβαιότητα και από τον χρωματισμό.......η περιοχή πάνω στο κεφάλι πίσω από την μάσκα στα αρσενικά είναι γκριζωπή ενώ στα θηλυκά καφετί.......επίσης η μάσκα στα αρσενικά έχει μεγαλύτερη έκταση, όπως στα γαρδέλια.

----------

